# Business CD programming mode functions



## Melquin (Jul 20, 2008)

jsb5048 said:


> I was checking to see if my stereo was compatible for use with Sirius Satelite by (with the ignition of) holding down the 'm' button for ~10 seconds to get the serial #, and version.
> 
> What I was wondering is, while scrolling, I saw many additional settings. What are all the other displays?:
> 
> ...


I found this old posting, and was wondering just about the exact same thing.* What does the AF setting do?* I think I understand what most of the other of the settings do. (also not real clear on what the TP-V setting does unless it is a default offset for telephone volume or such, or what the RI stands for)

(BTW I found out the hard way that switching the AREA setting (from USA to JPN or EUR for instance wiped the station memory, no biggie, but its what I get for playing with it) I just wanted to see if it enabled the traffic information system instead of the RDS/PTY which it did)


----------



## Melquin (Jul 20, 2008)

Melquin said:


> * What does the AF setting do?*


Okay despite a couple of incorrect red-herrings that I found googling that it affected how the steering wheel controls work, etc.; I tentatively believe that it actually turns on and off the Alternative Frequencies feature.

Basically meaning that when turned on, based on the RDS information, the radio will store a list of alternative frequencies that are broadcasting the same program. The radio can then be set to either automatically or manually switch to a station with a stronger signal.

From translating some foreign language pages, it looks to me like this is utilized widely in some European regions, no idea if any broadcast networks in the US provide this info in their RDS signal.

A fairly detailed patent explanation of an AF scheme is presented in:
http://www.patentgenius.com/patent/5428825.html

I also found the following translated German abbreviation list to be useful:
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?u=http%3A%2F%2Fmaciej-fox.de%2Fautoradio.html&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8.

While the OFF, MAN settings are self explanatory, I can only speculate that maybe the AUTONOPI setting is auto on inital tuning, but without the PI - Identification Program (a transmitter is weaker -> seeking new frequency) (No PI), so that it will not automatically change to different station when the signal gets weak as your are listening to it, while it will if set to AUTO.

Also from that list it may be that the TP-V allows you to set the traffic information volume for automatic alerts (wish we had that here).

I apologize if this is a rehash of previously discussed info, but I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------

